# Planer stand/table



## darinstarr (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone-

I recently picked up my first planer, a 10 year old (or so) Delta 12.5" bench top device off Craigslist. I found some nice plans online for a table (ideally mounted on top of a cabinet) that allows for adjustable elevation of the ends to reduce/eliminate snipe.

What I'm wondering is this: what's an optimal length of such a base cabinet if the planer will be permanently (well, relatively) fixed to the top? The table plans indicate a 60" length from end to end, I'm just wondering if there's any benefit to going any longer? As we all know, more storage is never a problem and whatever size the base cabinet needs to be, I'll be partitioning it some way to maximize the use of space.

Thanks!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

At 5' I'm assuming the planet gets mounted at center? That would give you probably 2' of in feed and outfeed. That being said. You can't have enough horizontal surface.


----------



## darinstarr (Oct 30, 2014)

Precisely, yes - planer in the center with about 2' on each side. That's what I was wondering, if more surface was always better in this case too. This is my first planer and I've yet to actually use it - I certainly will before getting started on the cabinet but I wanted to begin researching some plans early.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a idea you might toss around…..I built a roll-around cabinet for my planer…It is on casters, has 4 drawers for storage, and I built a sled to use for long boards….When using the sled, you just have to compensate for the thickness…My sled is 1/2" BB, and is 48" long with stops underneith to catch on both ends of the cabinet to keep it in place…..and you can remove it and use the planer for shorter stock…..I built mine up high, cause I have a bad back, and don't like stooping over to feed the stock….Just an idea you might toss around if your short on storage….....Here's a picture (I don't have the sled on it…)...You can to my Blog that says Woodshop Pictures #2 and see a better view of it…...


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice dust collection you got there Rick.


----------

